

Build a Web spider on Linux - A simple spider and webpage scraper - nickb
http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-spider/index.html

======
a-priori
Just throwing this out there: I wrote a web spider a while ago in Erlang. You
can find it at <http://github.com/a-priori/spider>

------
notdarkyet
This is perfect I was thinking about trying to build something similar to try
and learn python but have not found a quality resource to suit my needs. I am
planning on taking these principles and just changing the language to fit
python (that is unless any of you have a better resource).

------
lpgauth
very simple.

